# Painted Fantasy Miniatures



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've posted this picture partly because I said I would in a discussion with Neil in another section of the forum and partly because I fancied taking a photo - I've been slaving around the house today so felt the need to relax a bit









I painted this years ago (along with many others) - I think it's a Spacemarine captain. These figures are used in table top gaming - this particular one would have been used in a game called Warhammer 40,000, where they would have battled against Space Orcs and other nasties. To be honest I haven't got a clue what I'm on about as I've never played with them in my life. The designs just appealed to me as I was seriously into Sci-Fi and Fantasy books at the time. I had a go at painting them and these are the results. To give an indication of the size they are often referred to 25mm miniatures - this is quite an early one and made from white metal which I think is a lead alloy. Due to potential health problems they are made from plastic now - this is unfortunate as the white metal figures show much greater detailing than the plastic ones







They are available from Games Workshop (and probably from other shops too) and the range of miniatures, accessories and paints available is vast - it's big business, no pun intended considering the miniature subject matter
















I loved painting them at the time and it kept me off the streets I suppose - but I look back and it's all a bit of a waste really isn't it? It's not as if I did anything with them














I've got a drawer full of Dwarves for goodness sake























Here's the piccy - maybe I should've entered this into the competition


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Don't think I could paint them,I made some plaster of paris models for my son last week,took me all day to paint one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Alex

I used to spend hours painting them - some took weeks to do and I modified things even then! I used to make mutants by chopping up certain figures and adding parts from others - talk about Frankenstein
















I suppose we all did daft things when we were younger but I look back and I worry about myself - I really do














(well sometimes anyway







)


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I was BMX mad when I was young,that and airguns,so I was in trouble at least twice a week


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I used to spend many hours painting them as well. Not the space ones, but the Dungeons and Dragons ones. Mostly Ral Partha and Citadel. When my fathers house burned down last year I found a box full of them that had escaped the fire. What memories they bring back.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

You are a true mekanic.









I made the AMT Enterprise D some years ago, before my eyes went bad.









I spent nights painting all the little windows in white or black. I painted all the escape pods too.









When I went to work in the morning may mate used to ask me what I'd done last night.

The answer was "windows" for about a week.
















I've still got it, I post a pic if I can.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Stan

It'd be great to see a picture. I haven't made a model in years now - I'm not sure I could be bothered







I certainly couldn't spare the time I used to spend on painting the miniatures - I've too many other things going on.

Hi Sargon

They do bring back memories - pretty good ones too. I used to spend an hour or so weight training and then an hour or two painting these things, all the while listening to Rush or Pink Floyd - not a bad way to spend an evening despite what I said earlier


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Paul,

This is a bit quick and dirty but you get the idea. I'm no great model maker but loved to have a go when my eyes were good.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ye Gods Stan







There's thousands of the things - no wonder it took you a week to paint them all in. Great job!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Paul,

There are a hell of a lot more than that on the other parts of the ship.









I'll try to take a shot of the whole thing when the light's better, it's begining to go now.

I think I know why my eyes went bad.


----------

